# Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe



## Chriztian (11. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Angelboot für Ostsee und Elbe. Hauptsächlich fische ich momentan auf Zander in der Elbe, möchte aber sehr gerne bald auch in der Ostsee auf Platte und Dorsch gehen. 

Ich habe mir jetzt schon einige Boote angesehen aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt zu wenig Erfahrung um zu sagen was für ein Boot das richtige ist. Ich geb euch mal ein paar Kenndaten zu dem was ich suche:

-Ostseetauglich (Küstenbereich)
-leicht slippbar
-im schlimmsten Fall sollen 4 Leute drauf angeln können
-möglichst mit 15 PS motorisierbar
-Bezahlbar (Limit Gebraucht 5000€)


Liegeplatz/Lagerplatz für das Boot wäre kein Thema. Wir haben ein Grundstück an der Elbe und können dort slippen. 

Ich suche nicht direkt nach Angeboten für Boote o.Ä. sondern eher Bootstypen und Modelle nach denen ich in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten suchen kann. 

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Silvio.i (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

5000€ für ein ostseetaugliches 4-Mann-Boot????
 Na viel Erfolg beim suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Puuuh, das seh ich aber auch schwierig an für 5.000 Euro.

Trailer muss dann ja wohl auch mit dabei sein (slippen, Elbe - Ostsee) ..

Und bei 15 PS, damit kommste nicht ins gleiten (Alleine vielleicht bei ner 3,50 m Schaluppe)  und zuckelst mit 10 - 2 km/h durch die Landschaft .....

Und 4 Leute (einigermaßen) komfortabel, da biste bei 5 m plus, was weder zu Preis noch zu 15 PS passt..

Mir würde da echt nix einfallen, was ich empfehlen könnte..


----------



## Seatrout (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Naja, so schlimm ist auch nicht.
Für 5 scheine kannst du schon ne ryds 485 dloder son Crescent trygge bekommen.
Damit kann man sich schon mal mit 4 mann und 15 ps auf die ostsee trauen.
Sicher nicht perfekt und schnell, aber geht auf jeden Fall 

Beste Grüße


----------



## afbaumgartner (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Aluboot mit 4m, z.B. das hier:
https://www.verus-boote.de/epages/S...33/Products/01012-400U/SubProducts/01012-400U
dazu ein gebrauchter guter 15-Ps-Außenborder.
Dann bist du im Limit und evtl. reichts noch für nen E-Hilfsmotor.
Ich denke, das wäre in deinem Fall die schnellste Kombi (leicht, wenig Widerstand im Wasser)
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

AAAHSO - nur die Schale 5000???

Aber ernsthaft Jungs. 4 Meter Boot mit 4 Mann zum Angeln???


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Aluboot mit 4m, z.B. das hier:
> https://www.verus-boote.de/epages/S...33/Products/01012-400U/SubProducts/01012-400U
> dazu ein gebrauchter guter 15-Ps-Außenborder.
> Dann bist du im Limit und evtl. reichts noch für nen E-Hilfsmotor.
> ...



4 Mann Angelkram und Ostsee bei dem Boot? Würde schwer behaupten das hat nicht mal genug Zuladung für die Personenanzahl....

Also ich habe ein 17er Kaasboll, da kann man mal mit 4 Mann drauf angeln, drei Mann sind Optimal....
Da bekommst für 5000 Euro aber auch nicht gebraucht weder Schale noch Motor...

Wenn du für die Elbe schon was hast würde ich die 5000€ sparen und damit lieber Leiboote bezahlen, mit 4 Leuten ist es billig genug und ihr habt ein passendes Boot mit nem anständigen Motor...


----------



## Gast (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Chriztian schrieb:


> -Ostseetauglich (Küstenbereich)
> -leicht slippbar
> -im schlimmsten Fall sollen 4 Leute drauf angeln können
> -möglichst mit 15 PS motorisierbar
> ...



Hi,
Füherschein machen, und dann ein min. 5 Meter Boot mit 50 PS kaufen.
Bei deinem Limit läuft das eh auf einen 2 Takter raus.
Bei 4 Leuten im Boot kommst du, unabhängig vom Boot mit 15 PS nicht mehr in Gleitfahrt.
Selbst bei 2 Leuten wird das je nach Boot und Ausrüstung mit 15 PS schon grenzwertig sein.
Auf einem kleineren Binnensee würde ich sagen ok, kauf dir einfach ein Boot mit 15 PS,  aber wenn man aufs Meer raus möchte hört der Spaß auf.


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Hi,
> Füherschein machen, und dann ein min. 5 Meter Boot mit 50 PS kaufen.
> Bei deinem Limit läuft das eh auf einen 2 Takter raus.
> Bei 4 Leuten im Boot kommst du, unabhängig vom Boot mit 15 PS nicht mehr in Gleitfahrt.
> ...


Warum muss man auf dem Meer unbedingt gleiten? Und Meer definier ich in dem Falle mal als Küstenregion. 
Um schneller am Platz zu sein bei Ententeich, ok, ist aber Luxus und kein Muss. Die Angelkutter gleiten schließlich auch nicht zum Angelplatz. Und wenn's kabbelig wird, ist mit gleiten sowie vorbei und man ist mit 50 PS beim Wellen abreiten nicht schneller als mit 15 PS.
So einen kleinen 5 PSer seh ich da als Notmotor schon als sinnvoller an 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chriztian (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Naja, so schlimm ist auch nicht.
> Für 5 scheine kannst du schon ne ryds 485 dloder son Crescent trygge bekommen.
> Damit kann man sich schon mal mit 4 mann und 15 ps auf die ostsee trauen.
> Sicher nicht perfekt und schnell, aber geht auf jeden Fall
> ...



Die Ryds 485 hatte ich auch schon in einem Angebot gesehen. Ziemlich genau so ein Bootstyp würde mir sehr gut passen. Wenn ich ein solches zu einem passenden Preis bekommen würde dann wäre das optimal.

Die Personenanzahl ist wie schon geschrieben im absolut schlimmsten Fall. Der Normalfall ist 2-3 Personen. Daher wäre es nicht so schlimm, dass nicht jeder ne Sonnenliege mit aufs Boot nehmen kann.

Die zwei Boote Option überzeugt mich nicht so. Ich verstehe zwar die Vorteile davon aber in meiner Situation würde das viele Kopfschmerzen verursachen.

Kennt ihr weitere Modelle wie das Ryds 485?


----------



## Gast (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Warum muss man auf dem Meer unbedingt gleiten? Und Meer definier ich in dem Falle mal als Küstenregion.
> Um schneller am Platz zu sein bei Ententeich, ok,.........


Nein, nicht um schneller am Angelplatz zu sein.
Im Gegenteil, einfach um schnell zurück zu sein wenn sich das Wetter verschlechtert.
Aber soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Sind ja nicht soooo viele Angler die jedes Jahr von der DGzRS gerettet werden müssen weil sie sich überschätzt haben.


----------



## Chriztian (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Hi,
> Füherschein machen, und dann ein min. 5 Meter Boot mit 50 PS kaufen.
> Bei deinem Limit läuft das eh auf einen 2 Takter raus.
> Bei 4 Leuten im Boot kommst du, unabhängig vom Boot mit 15 PS nicht mehr in Gleitfahrt.
> ...



Ich will die Möglichkeit mit dem Führerschein nicht ausschließen. Sollte eigentlich auch nicht das Problem sein, Aufwand und Kosten halten sich ja in Grenzen. Ich dachte nur, dass mir die Kosten explodieren wenn ich 50PS statt 15PS haben möchte. 

Aber ich verstehe deine Sichtweise und denke auch, dass sie korrekt ist. 

Was haltet ihr von so einem Angebot: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/angelboot-boot-ryds-485-dl/750820515-211-13571 

Wenn ich den Trailer mitnehme sind es 4200€. Das könnte ich dann über Winter schick machen, einen Führerschein machen und mich zwischenzeitlich nach Angeboten 15ps+ umsehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Ernst gemeinter Vorschlag: 
Mach doch zuerst Führerschein -  kannste immer brauchen.

Und dann miete einfach mal verschiedene Boote zum testen, bevor Du ans kaufen denkst. 

Du wirst Dich wundern, wie klein ein Boot aufm Wasser mit Gerödel werden kann mit 2 - 3 Mann, das beim Trailern und slippen eigentlich noch viel zu groß war..


----------



## geomas (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Stichwort Führerschein: ist im Norden sicherlich sinnvoll, See+Binnen in einem Rutsch zu machen.

Ähnliche Boote wie das Ryds 485 (also offen und um die 5m) sieht man häufig bei Anglern vor Warnemünde.


----------



## allegoric (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Wenn du Alu suchst, guck bei Kimple Booten. Gibt eigentlich nur einen Händler. Hab davon auch eines und die haben auch große Boote.


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Sollte gerade so reichen aber 4 man wäre mir zu eng. Weit raus kann man mit 15ps nicht. Zur sandbank und mit 3 Leuten auf flundern angeln müste aber drinnen sein.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Was versteht ihr denn unter "weit raus"? 

Oft reicht es aus maximal 1000 Meter vom Strand raus zu sein. 
Da  hab ich auf Fehmarn schon Schlauchboote beim Angeln gesehen  (mein Fall wäre es aber nicht) - und keine Touristen sondern Einheimische. 
Natürlich nur bei gutem Wetter.

Er will doch garantiert keine 30 km aufs offene Meer raus!


----------



## Seatrout (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios

Ich würde sowas an deiner Stelle kaufen.


----------



## stroker (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Hallo !

Für die Elbe ok, für die Ostsee je nach Wetter !?
Vom Platz in der Größe unschlagbar !
''Trave 470 '' oder ähnliches.

MfG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Berufsfischerei sehe ich nie mit Gleiter draußen.

Angler, die nur sporadisch auf dem Wasser unterwegs sind, halten das für schieren Leichtsinn.

Ich halte die hier verlinkte Alubüchse für viel gefährlicher, da würde ich auch noch lieber eine Gummiwurst leihen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

So ne einfache Aluschale wollt ich auch nicht..


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Wo willst du denn mehr angeln - Elbe oder Ostsee? Elbe = Tiden-Elbe? Auf der Elbe wirst du mit Kajüte vermutlich nicht wirklich glücklich, zudem wirst Du vermutlich noch einen eMotor brauchen. Auf der Ostsee zum schleppen oder pilken stört der Aufbau weniger...


----------



## Chriztian (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn mehr angeln - Elbe oder Ostsee? Elbe = Tiden-Elbe? Auf der Elbe wirst du mit Kajüte vermutlich nicht wirklich glücklich, zudem wirst Du vermutlich noch einen eMotor brauchen. Auf der Ostsee zum schleppen oder pilken stört der Aufbau weniger...



Ich werde definitiv mehr auf der Elbe unterwegs sein. Das Boot soll hier liegen und auch mal spontan zu slippen sein. Mit Elbe meine ich Tidenelbe und kleine Seitenarme. Mich spricht ein Boot ohne Aufbau momentan eher an.


----------



## geomas (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Chriztian schrieb:


> Ich werde definitiv mehr auf der Elbe unterwegs sein. Das Boot soll hier liegen und auch mal spontan zu slippen sein. Mit Elbe meine ich Tidenelbe und kleine Seitenarme. Mich spricht ein Boot ohne Aufbau momentan eher an.



Dann sollten Boote wie das von Dir bei ebay-kleinanzeigen gefundene Ryds 485 ne gute Wahl sein. 
Irgendwelche Nachteile hat jedes Boot.


----------



## Chriztian (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



geomas schrieb:


> Dann sollten Boote wie das von Dir bei ebay-kleinanzeigen gefundene Ryds 485 ne gute Wahl sein.
> Irgendwelche Nachteile hat jedes Boot.



Danke für den Hinweiß. 

Wenn ich mir jetzt eines dieser Boote vor Ort anschauen würde. Was wären so Sachen auf die man beim Bootskauf direkt achten muss? Habt ihr da irgendwelche kleinen Tipps woran ich den Zustand eines Bootes festmachen kann? 

Ich weiß das ist nen riesen Thema für sich aber eventuell gibt es ja Sachen auf die man speziell achten sollte.


----------



## Gast (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Chriztian schrieb:


> Was wären so Sachen auf die man beim Bootskauf direkt achten muss? Habt ihr da irgendwelche kleinen Tipps woran ich den Zustand eines Bootes festmachen kann?
> .


Wenn du selber keine Ahnung von Booten hast nimm jemanden mit der Erfahrung hat, das ist am wichtigsten.
Ein Boot ist viel schwieriger zu begutachten als ein Auto.
Und auch beim Boot gilt, nicht alles was glänzt ist Gold.
Boote bei Tageslicht begutachten.
Wenn du hast nimm ein Feuchtemessgerät mit, es sei denn du kaufst ein Aluboot |supergri
Wenn Teppich im Boot liegt drunter schauen, alle Ecken auf Feuchtigkeit absuchen, Probefahrt machen und dabei auf den Kühlwasserstrahl achten.
Fenster auf Dichtigkeit prüfen.
Erwarte für 5000€ kein Neuboot, das sind meist alte Kiste, so wie meins auch |supergri


----------



## allegoric (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Wenn man ein Boot kauft, sollte man es gefahren sein (z.B. bei Bootsvermietern oder beim Hersteller). Das hätte ich vor 5 Jahren auch noch nicht gesagt, aber gerade für Ostsee / Bodden finde ich das schon empfehlenswert. Was auch immer wichtig ist, darauf zu achten, dass das Boot einen tiefen Schwerpunkt hat. bei GFK Booten würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, da ist eher die Qualität des GFKs und die Feuchtigkeit ein Problem. Bei Alubooten z.B. ist das wichtig, weil die relativ leicht sind. Das merkt man aber erst dann, wenn man zu zweit auf einer Seite steht oder Wellen das Boot in Unruhe versetzen.
Hinzu kommt noch die Kielform. Auf der Ostsee würde ich persönlich einen tiefen V-Kiel (halbgleiter) einem Gleiter vorziehen.

Freibord ist auch so ein Stichwort. Das kann von Hersteller bzw. von Bootstyp zu Bootstyp unterschiedlich sein und kann gerade bei kleinen Angelbooten kritisch werden. Gibt z.B. nur wenige Aluboot Hersteller, die bei kleinen Außenmaßen ein erträgliches Freibord ermöglichen.

Je länger, desto sicherer und ggfs schneller, aber desto schwerer zu händeln oder zu slippen und entsprechend mehr PS brauchste am Heck.


Ich werde mich beim nächsten Boot wieder für Alu entscheiden, weils pflegeleicht ist, ich kein Schiss beim Transport / Slippen haben muss und man Anbauteile ähnlich gut anbringen kann wie bei GFK. Das habe ich doch mehr genutzt als ich dachte und Aluschweißer gibt es überall.

So ein verlinktes Marineboot kann ich nicht empfehlen. Der Freibord ist viel zu gering. Die genannten GFKler besonder Ryds, Crescent etc. da gibt es nichts einzuwenden. Man muss aber schauen, dass man nicht die Katze im Sack kauft (wenn gebraucht) und man sollte die jährliche Wartung ins Gesamtgefüge einkalkulieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Kriegst auch Gleiter mit richtig tiefem V, dann brauchste aber wiederum richtig PS...

Davon ab:
In meinen Augen sehr gut zusammen gefasst.


----------



## stroker (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Hallo !


Ein Tipp von mir#6

Wenn Dein Bauch nein sagt, dann Abfahrt !
Viele sagen sich, nun bin ich schon mal hier oder ähnliche
Ausreden.Gerade bei längeren Anreisen  wird das Opjekt
dann doch gekauft was Du vor der Haustür nie genommen
hättest.

Für die Ostsee gilt folgende Regel, Länge ab 21 Fuss
oder länger und wie schon geschrieben, das V so tief wie möglich. 
Das fährt dann auch bei Welle.

MfG Michael


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Chriztian schrieb:


> Ich werde definitiv mehr auf der Elbe unterwegs sein. Das Boot soll hier liegen und auch mal spontan zu slippen sein. Mit Elbe meine ich Tidenelbe und kleine Seitenarme. Mich spricht ein Boot ohne Aufbau momentan eher an.



Ich angle auch auf der Tidenelbe, ich selbst hab ein 19 Fuss Kaasboll. Mein Tipp ist: kein Aufbau (max Steuerstand+Frontscheibe und denk an einen eMotor. Wenn du etwas hochwandigeres hast, dann ist das schon bei etwas Wind und bei den Tiden sehr hilfreich zum Manövrieren. Du willst ja schon eine Tiefenlinie entlang fahren und nicht ungesteuert da rumdriften. Ausserdem bist du vermutlich relativ dicht an Steinpackungen bzw Wind/Strömung können dich da schnell ran drücken... Ich würd nicht ständig den AB an und aus machen wollen. 

Für 5k bekommst du sicher kein Neuboot, wieviel kannst/willst du selber machen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Für 5k bekommst du sicher kein Neuboot, *wieviel kannst/willst du selber machen?*



Auch immer gute Frage!

Da ja auch Kosten nicht beim Kauf aufhören.

Gibt so ne "Faustformel", dass man bei einem Boot/Yacht mit 10 - 15% vom NEUPREIS (nicht Anschaffungswert bei gebraucht) als jährliche Kosten rechnen muss (Liege/Stellplatz, Wartung, Sprit, Versicherung, Farbe/Antifouling,, Reparaturen  etc.)..

Da kann man mit Eigenleistung genauso was drücken, wie wenn man beim Kauf "billiger" kaufen kann, weil man selber z. B. nen Steuerstand reinkriegt, die Echolothalterung etc..


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Was du dir sicher angucken kannst in ebucht-Kleinanzeigen, im boote-Forum usw sind:

- Terhi, zB so was hier hier https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-ab-johnson-30-ps-2-takter/774069547-211-2740
- Quicksilver sind relativ preiswerte Einsteiger-Boote, auch wenn einige die als dünnwandige Yoghurtbecher schimpfen, zB so was hier https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...icksilver-captur-500-fish/603558382-211-17716 oder ein 420-450.
- Ryds sind qualitativ zu den besseren zu zählen, zB so etwas https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...t-ryds-motorboot-optionen/773876228-211-16645
- Hellwig sind nicht unbedingt typische Angelboote, aber geniessen unter ihren Besitzern einen guten Ruf, zB so etwas hier (sorry, über deiner Grenze): https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ki-4takt-motor-und-trailer/772125339-211-7728
- Crescent, in deiner angestrebten Preisklasse sicher nicht einfach: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/crescent-465-tausch-moeglich-/770162412-211-587

Grundsätzlich immer Probefahren, auch etwas länger, Vollgas, Gas rausnehmen etc. Den Sprit für die Probefahrt zu bezahlen, ist gut angelegtes Geld.

Bei alten GFK-Rümpfen ist immer die Frage, ob/wieviel Wasser sie gezogen haben. Lass dich da von einer frisch lackierten Oberfläche nicht täuschen.

CE-Bescheinigung sollte dabei sein, wirst sehr wahrscheinlich für die Zulassung brauchen. Bei Herstellern, die vom Markt verschwunden sind, und Exoten ggf nur schwer oder gar nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## gründler (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> CE-Bescheinigung sollte dabei sein, wirst sehr wahrscheinlich für die Zulassung brauchen. Bei Herstellern, die vom Markt verschwunden sind, und Exoten ggf nur schwer oder gar nicht mehr zu bekommen.




Ausnahme:
Quelle WSA:

Seit 15.06.1998 müssen, wie eingangs schon erwähnt, Sportboote der Sportboot-Richtlinie
94/25/EG entsprechen. Boote. die nach diesem Zeitpunkt in der EU in Verkehr gebracht wurden
bzw. werden, müssen eine Konformitätserklärung des Herstellers haben und ein CE-Zeichen
tragen.* Vor diesem Termin gebaute Boote sind von dieser Regelung befreit*. 


|wavey:


----------



## raubangler (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Kleiner Tipp am Rande....

Segelboote gibt es für sehr kleines Geld.
Ich hatte eine Carina 20 (keine 6m und Kielschwerter -> kein Tiefgang) samt Trailer und Motor für 3000€ gekauft.
Die gibt es aber auch noch günstiger. 
Damit ist mein Lütter mit 16 nach Helgoland und Schweden gefahren.

Mit Mast wirst Du auch nicht bzgl. Fischerei kontrolliert.
Das Übernachten damit auf dem Wasser ist auch gemütlicher, als mit den meisten Angelbooten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Auch interessant - habe ich auch noch nie dran gedacht, nen Segler um zu funktionieren..


----------



## raubangler (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Passend dazu:
http://windpilot.com/blog/columns/boote-schiffe/gebraucht-kauf/wert-gegen-null/

Zum Angeln sind aber flachgehende Boote (Kielschwerter, Schwerter etc.) sinnvoller.
Da muss man noch den Preis vom Trailer mit einplanen.
Solche Boote samt Trailer werden aber oft günstiger angeboten, als nur der gebrauchte Trailer alleine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Und aufgeriggt haste halt immer irgendwelche Masten, Seile, Tampen etc. im Weg.

Und es bleibt bei Rumpfgeschwindigkeit..

Um auch die Nachteile zu nennen


----------



## raubangler (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

So störend ist ein Mast ja nun nicht.
Da kannst Du die Planerboards dran festtüteln....
Das übrige stehende Gut nervt da schon mehr. 

Und zur Rumpfgeschwindigkeit....man kann nur Stabilität oder Gleiten haben.
Wer sich für Stabilität entscheidet, der hat dann auch ganz andere Möglichkeiten.
Mit dem 2000€ Boot aus dem Link kann man z.B. auch zur Doggerbank fahren....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mit dem 2000€ Boot aus dem Link kann man z.B. auch zur Doggerbank fahren....


Jepp - kannste aber auch mit Gleitern, nur nicht zu dem Preis ;-))

http://www.boote-magazin.de/aktuell/news/1986-virgin-atlantic-challenge/a39211.html


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Sicher eine günstige Möglichkeit an ein Boot zu kommen, aber vergesst die umgebauten Segler, wenn er auf der Tidenelbe angeln will (siehe #23). Die Tidenelbe ist mein Revier, mit so einem Teil würd ich da nicht vertikal angeln wollen...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



raubangler schrieb:


> So störend ist ein Mast ja nun nicht.
> Da kannst Du die Planerboards dran festtüteln....
> Das übrige stehende Gut nervt da schon mehr.
> 
> ...



Man kann auch mitm Schlauchboot ausm Lidl zum angeln fahren, macht aber bei seinem Vorhaben genauso wenig Sinn, wie mit nem Segelboot...#t


----------



## raubangler (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Sicher eine günstige Möglichkeit an ein Boot zu kommen, aber vergesst die umgebauten Segler, wenn er auf der Tidenelbe angeln will (siehe #23). Die Tidenelbe ist mein Revier, mit so einem Teil würd ich da nicht vertikal angeln wollen...



Mann muss einen Kompromiss zwischen flacher Elbe und Ostsee finden.
Ich hatte mal einen 16er Jollenkreuzer (7m) in der Elbe (Liegeplatz in Borstel und in der Este).
Ungefähr 20cm Tiefgang und kam sofort ins gleiten.
Dafür reichte bereits ein wenig Wind oder 4 PS.
Aber für die Ostsee nur im Küstenbereich geeignet.

Gekauft damals für 800 DM inkl. Trailer.

Angelboote kosten gleich das x-fache, wenn irgendwo nur das Wort 'Angeln' in der Annonce steht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mann muss einen Kompromiss zwischen flacher Elbe und Ostsee finden.
> Ich hatte mal einen *16er Jollenkreuzer (7m)* in der Elbe (Liegeplatz in Borstel und in der Este).
> Ungefähr 20cm Tiefgang und *kam sofort ins gleiten.
> Dafür reichte bereits ein wenig Wind oder 4 PS.*
> ...



In 5 Tagen kommt auch wieder der mitm langen Bart, zumindest wenn man dran glaubt...:q


Frage mich auch von welchen flachen Bereichen du sprichst beim Vertikalangeln in der Tidenelbe, aber anscheinend hatte ich bis jetzt keine Ahnung vom Bootsangeln...


----------



## allegoric (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Crescent, oien


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mann muss einen Kompromiss zwischen flacher Elbe und Ostsee finden.
> Ich hatte mal einen 16er Jollenkreuzer (7m) in der Elbe (Liegeplatz in Borstel und in der Este).
> Ungefähr 20cm Tiefgang und kam sofort ins gleiten.
> Dafür reichte bereits ein wenig Wind oder 4 PS.
> Aber für die Ostsee nur im Küstenbereich geeignet.



Ich seh da auch desöfteren einige meist ältere Herren mit nicht-typischen Angelbooten, die ankern dann aber meist in der Süderelbe und fischen mit Köderfisch. Ich kann mir ganz ehrlich schwer vorstellen, dass mit deinem Jollenkreuzer gezielt die Kanten und um die Pylone entlang zu fischen. Wenn du das mit so einem Teil hinbekommst - Hut ab! Ich bin heilfroh über den Bugmotor, insb bei Wind über die Turbotaste auf der Fernbedienung, weil er dann richtig Speed macht, um vom Ufer oder den Pylonen wegzukommen. Auch zum Drill ist die Ankertaste super. Du hattest da sicher viel Boot für dein Geld, wenn es zur Angelweise passt und man damit umgehen kann - why not?! Ich hätt mir da sicher mindestens schon einige Schrammen geholt...


----------



## raubangler (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

@Raubfisch-Fan
Ich will hier niemanden zum Segelboot überreden.
War nur ein Hinweis, dass es diese Boote deutlich günstiger gibt.
Die Finanzen waren ja auch ein begrenzender Faktor beim TE.
Die Segler sterben (biologisch) aus und die Boote sind nun da.

Und wo findet man sonst für 2000€ ein Boot (siehe Link bei Windpilot), mit dem man z.B. vor Norwegen angeln kann?
Und das von Hamburg aus.

Und für flache und ganze flache Gewässer gibt es eben noch Jollenkreuzer oder Jollen.
Alles fast geschenkt.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

@Raubangler - ich sag ja nur, dass es zur Angelmethode passen muss. Wenn es passt, sicher eine der günstigsten Arten, um relativ viel Boot fürs Geld zubekommen.


----------



## Stulle (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Boot für Ostsee (Küste) und Elbe*

Segler und Angler haben recht Unterschiedliche Anforderungen an ihre Boote besonders rumpfform und Aufbauten sind wohl die bedeutendsten. Da muss das schon ein Touren Boot werden oder das Budget extrem drücken.


----------

